# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Can Shrimps Survive without pump and filter?

## xeneryx

Hi,
I would like to ask if crs/shrimps can survive without pump or filter ? 
just 2 shrimps in a tiny tank.

----------


## avex30

> Hi,
> I would like to ask if crs/shrimps can survive without pump or filter ? 
> just 2 shrimps in a tiny tank.


If 2 person is put into a enclose room without ventilation??

----------


## cheetf

And one lets go poison gas?

----------


## eviltrain

Reminds me a scene from <<SAW>>

----------


## alvinchan80

It's like keeping yourself in a room and no one cleans it up.. You eat, pee, poo in the room all the way.. Nothing to clean it up...

Also being no filtration or pumps, means water is going to be stagnant? Mozzie prone....

----------


## Navanod

The only thing that can survive decently well under such conditions are maybe the longkang betta from muddy puddles...they can at least breathe air directly from above water so if the other friend release pee pee and poo poo, not so smelly.

But then again, bettas will kill each other if kept together in a small tank, hahaha

----------


## Shaihulud

I keep 100s of cherry red in a 2ft tank without pump or filter. There are several 100s of endlers breeding in the same tank too.

----------


## avex30

> I keep 100s of cherry red in a 2ft tank without pump or filter. There are several 100s of endlers breeding in the same tank too.


What shrimps again?? Unless Threadstarter is going for the same.....

To threadstarter if Crs and they die you know who to pm to ask why your shrimp die.

----------


## alvinchan80

> I keep 100s of cherry red in a 2ft tank without pump or filter. There are several 100s of endlers breeding in the same tank too.


Care to share a FTS of your tank? I am really amazed because I always thought shrimps or fishes needs at least some form of filtration to keep water clean 'a bit at least'..
100s endlers & 100s shrimps is quite a bioload for filter-less tank..

----------


## Navanod

If the entire surface area of the 2ft tank is fully covered with BB and there're healthy plants (means light as well) to absorb ammonia and water change is done regularly, maybe.......

----------


## cheetf

> I keep 100s of cherry red in a 2ft tank without pump or filter. There are several 100s of endlers breeding in the same tank too.


Wow! please do show us a detailed FTS. I am really curious to see the tank. Also do let us know how long it has been in this state and how often you change water.

----------


## eviltrain

> Hi,
> I would like to ask if crs/shrimps can survive without pump or filter ? 
> just 2 shrimps in a tiny tank.


you can get bio orb from crs heaven. I think they comes with 60day warrenty for shrimps death.

----------


## felix_fx2

> If the entire surface area of the 2ft tank is fully covered with BB and there're healthy plants (means light as well) to absorb ammonia and water change is done regularly, maybe.......


This is a correct point. I so feel will apply to some and not all. Example CRS cannot survive 106% cannot survive my no filter tank with established bb cycle and good WC cycle, but cherry,tetra,guppy,platy & Malayan can.

Remind me of BMT the rich kids alot faint in road march.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I keep 100s of cherry red in a 2ft tank without pump or filter. There are several 100s of endlers breeding in the same tank too.


Keep at work? New exhibit?
So got any endlers become suicidal ? I know some fish if keep too cramped will 'accidentally' jump out

----------


## marimo

yes just 2 shrimps will survive .. CRS are more fragile & sensitive thou.
but you need to add algae in it and moderate light
shrimp feed on the microorganism, poo , create CO2, absorb by plants with light, give O2 to shrimps. At night , plants give out CO2 , then day reabsorb back the CO2 to give oxygen

Its also used in ecosphere which I had thought of doing .. but they are using sea water type.
http://www.eco-sphere.com/

nevertheless dont have to buy pump + filter. a Hang over filter type for tiny tank is very cheap , less than $10 
provides 3 type of filtration , waterfall for dissolved oxygen and agitate the surface.

if no filtration/pump, the water will accumulate CO2 then grow mold/fungus, the surface doesnt move then become brown slimy, water surface stagnant become host for mosquito to lay eggs.
not worth it for these trouble ..

:P

----------


## newlife

T.S...keeping a pet...a living thing with life...
Since you intend to start a hobby....
Why not have a good environment for them?
A HOF selling in marketplace...used...some are selling for just 10 bucks...

----------


## felix_fx2

Wait NEA come spray and fine?

----------


## Jovel

This is like going into a dog lover's forum and say "can I put the dog in a cage and not clean its poop & pee?" lol.

Bro, unless you have very* little bio load* with *very hardy shrimps* and lots of water change. Thou I've seen people done it with low grade CRS, it doesn't mean they're happy. however, I will still recommend you using a filter, at least a sponge filter please. (less then $10?)

Why keep a pet if you're not going to give it the best enviroment to live in?

If not, please keep bettas instead, if you're still determined to go filterless.

PS, I hate Ecospheres. Sorry, personal preferrence on not to torture creatures to a slow death.

----------


## stormhawk

Even keeping Bettas in an unfiltered tank which isn't cycled to begin with, is torture. Likewise with 2 shrimps, whatever the type, in a puny tank. They won't survive for long without some intervention from the aquarist.

Shaihulud's example is workable with a mature tank in a cool spot with some sunlight and water changes once a week. I've seen this being done at a friend's place before. Not the best of conditions but it can work in tanks with good plant growth and algae. Ever wondered how some shrimps can survive in "dirty" tanks?

----------


## felix_fx2

Jovel, we all worry that TS's shrimp might be CRS correct? Quite confirm myself if that is so, it will be waiting to die.

Unless no power point is made advaliable, I also do feel filter is not a big price to purchase. (unless TS wants to follow my daily routine of using tank water for watering potted plants, hence the water change)
Do note, it is very tiring to do this "daily WC" even at small quanity of water.

Storm: ever wondered this sounds like similar to lfs?

----------


## Navanod

I actually saw a project log where this guy made a 2ft planted habitat for his one single betta. Respect man.

To the TS, perhaps its better to just buy her a marimo ball to keep in the office? Many of my colleagues are doing that. One of them added a single cherry shrimp after a few months to help "clean" the ball in this 500ml bottle but the shrimp didn't make it although he used RO water.

----------


## Shaihulud

Not at work, in my room, also the endlers have became reduced...since I placed a 2ft eel inside the tank. I do have a 1.5ft tank though with hundreds of endlers and even more shrimps (not cherries, but some local species), but that one has a sponge filter. In my defence, it was just a few pairs of endlers and shrimps, they just multiplied, since then i have been using them as feeders. I will take a picture of the tank when I get my camera.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Not at work, in my room, also the endlers have became reduced...since I placed a 2ft eel inside the tank. I do have a 1.5ft tank though with hundreds of endlers and even more shrimps (not cherries, but some local species), but that one has a sponge filter. In my defence, it was just a few pairs of endlers and shrimps, they just multiplied, since then i have been using them as feeders. I will take a picture of the tank when I get my camera.


Sounds like the tank is sort of a feeder breeding tank for the eel  :Smile: 
Btw: local shrimp mean wild caught? Let me know, I'm interested.

----------


## stormhawk

Felix,

Yes this is pretty similar to LFS conditions. Those shrimps most happiest in the LFS are those kept in mature tanks with some algae growth. The "dirtier" the tank, the more active they are it seems. However, not all LFS are the same in terms of care and condition.

----------

